# Debridement in subacromial space?



## nhenderson (Nov 14, 2012)

My surgeon want to code 29823 & 29826 for the following:  Isn't an extensive debridement of both anterior and posteriorly part of 29826 since he is in the subacromail space?

The scope was then redirected in the subacromial space. the subacromial space showed extensive bursitis & partial tearing on the bursal side of the rotator cuff. *Shaver is used to perform extensive debridement of both anterior and posteriorly in the shoulder*. Surface wander was used to release the Ca ligament. Acromioplasty was performed with a bur, removing the anterolateral acromial spur.

Thanks for your help


----------

